# Early Day Date Accutron



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello everyone, just wanted to show you my old Accutron i got, haven't seen one with the day at the top before......but probably a few around, i'm a new newbie, great to read all your posts and everyones cool watches :thumbup:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

harryblakes7 said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to show you my old Accutron i got, haven't seen one with the day at the top before......but probably a few around, i'm a new newbie, great to read all your posts and everyones cool watches :thumbup:


In my (limited) experience these are relatively rare but very cool nonetheless, I seem to remember Paul (Silver Hawk) posting one or maybe two a few months back, as said previously the THU is somehow reminiscent of Thunderbirds, wear in health.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes, I've got a few ... known as the UpDown Accutrons but they are not early...just scarce:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow that black dial one is awesome :man_in_love:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

harryblakes7 said:


> Wow that black dial one is awesome :man_in_love:


Thanks!

This is my third one, and probably the nicest :yes:. Need to get some better photos of it. Came from our very own SharkBike...thanks Rich!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Amazing, am speechless........just checking my piggy bank........2 buttons and a polo mint...........not enough..... :cray:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

heres mine, bloody usless photo tho


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

meet me at the crossroads-soul for sale for the blue/black ones


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> harryblakes7 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that black dial one is awesome :man_in_love:
> ...


I sold mine. :bag: :wallbash:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

dombox40 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > harryblakes7 said:
> ...


How could you sell something so good? Sell the mother in law first :naughty: Anyway, you've made me look at "Silverhawks" black dialled accutron again........... :sadwalk:


----------

